# The making of Tony Bourdain's "A Cook's Tour" TV show



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Pretty funny stuff, plus a bit of insight into TV making. Not for the squeamish.

http://www.egullet.com/?pg=ARTICLE-bourdainidentity


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Loved it! What a guy.

And, by the way, for anyone who has traveled (particularly outside the US) plumbing or the lack thereof is a very engrossing topic.


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh, the irony...

From the article:
The tagline from the end of the article, inserted by the editor, no doubt:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks for posting that. I think his is one of the only shows worth watching on the food network!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

He's a great guy too!!! I hosted an industry party for him while he was on tour and he sat and answered questions from the group. One of the line cooks was enamoured with him and got an invite to NY and hung out with him for a week....took him out to eat, let him work the line....Another local called and asked advice on job transfers and Tony told him to go with the head position....the chef is happy and has been EC for a year.
Since I'm TV less (yes by choice for over 2 years now) I rarely see what's going on...but Tony will always have my attention.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I agree, shroom. I met him at a book signing at a small independent book store in Milwaukee a couple of years ago. He was as engaging and patient, ever so patient, with the gushing fans and the student chefs alike. He took time to talk to everyone who stood in line to have a book signed. He had a nice word for this community too (I know he was a member and posted at one time... can't find his name on the list any more). He was not dismissive of his Midwestern audience, as we often experience here from East coast people with his high media exposure.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

A bit off topic... but what ever happened to the (rumor??) movie coming about of Kitchen Confidential ? I think I heard that mentioned in a few places... so of course it must be true?!?


----------

